# Husband checking out other woman?



## daisy90 (Jun 5, 2011)

I have a question, I noticed that my friend doesn't care when her husband checks out other woman. If that were me it would bug me. Do you ladies mind?


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

I think it's very disrespectful. I don't think he would like me to check out other men.


----------



## daisy90 (Jun 5, 2011)

I think its rude and degrading to the wife.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

daisy, I know that many women find it very frustrating when their H's look at other women... but as a commenter, RLD, said in another thread, men catalog EVERY woman we see. Not trying to excuse him, but the difference between a man that checks out women and one that doesn't is the first just isn't very good at being discreet about it - and that may be unintentional or also with intent... I think it is part of the game the sexes play - by letting you see him scoping out the scenery it is sort of a fitness test to see what you are willing to do to to get his attention back...

Either way I think whatever works for each couple, I'm sure your friend doesn't want to lose her H's affection, but maybe it works for their relationship. Now if he is flirting, or giving affection that is definitely disrespectful and indicates a bigger problem.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I am the ODD woman here, doesn't bother me. 

But our historys with our men , or what has happened to us in the past with other man may play a role in how we view this-- if a woman has been hurt -even a little, it could play on her mind DEEPLY, cheated on-even more so, or her moral "beliefs" -she has been taught -in such things. 

My husbabd has given me such a beautiful rich life of sacrificial love and caring , total devotion to only me -since the day we met (29 yrs ago , I was just 15)........he waited for years to have intercoarse with me before we married, being more patient than any man could stand during our years of infertility & not enough sex from me-timing sex, with never a hint of his wanting /looking elsewhere, treating me like gold from day one.

I KNOW what I am to him, he has proven it over & over & over & over, he tells me every morning, every night. I know his heart . But that doesn't mean he doesn't mind a passing glance of female beauty, just as I get a little smile looking at a hot guy on the beach , in a movie, at a concert, I enjoy looking too, so why would I judge him? 

We both allow each other these passing delights that run through our brain in seconds, then we hold each other close, give a kiss, a pat on the butt, a grab, arms around each other, knowing he is my one & only and I am his. IN heart, in spirit. None can compare, no matter their Physical beauty. 

_*Love is a WELL much deeper than that*_. 

I understand men are not going to sheild their eyes if a beautiful woman walks pass, that is just silly to expect, but it does matter HOW they REACT in front of their wife or girlfriend -hopefully not eyes bulging out of his head. 


I never forget this little story about this old man & his wife on an Elevator & on another floor walks in this Bombshell with her bust almost popping out & the wife is noticing her, she can tell her husband WANTS very bad to look but is trying to respect her , and she pokes him in the ribs and says " You can look -just don't DROOL". (something to that effect anyway) (Or maybe he is looking but getting carried away - I forget now!)

BUt itsn't that the attitude we should have for the FAITHFUL DEVOTED men in our life.

Mine has never been disrespectful to me in any way- EVER. It is even more me who might say, "look at her over there, love her dress" I know what my hubands type is, he knows what I like too, we talk about it all- openly -no insecurities. 

I realize others experiences are not like this, and if a man makes it obvious, makes comments that sting like reducing you to "less" somehow, I wouldn't like this either! Or if he flirts with many women, not caring if it makes you jealous, none of this is OK. 

But the human desire to look upon attraction of the oppostie sex is only natural, I would not even try to fight that. So long as you have your man's heart & soul , these things will (or should) slide off of you . That is my experience.


----------



## Sicktomystomach (Aug 5, 2011)

Wanna hear a funny story? My husband and I were walking in the mall and this beautiful woman who almost had clothes on came walking by. My husband thinks he's an expert at not letting me see him look at other women. It's a quick glance out of the side of the eye then he looks straight ahead. I just look at him and roll my eyes. Anyway,this time,he did his "quick check" and didn't see a bench. Flipped right over it landing on his butt. I just kept walking dying laughing. He caught up with me and I said,"Now tell me you don't check out other women when you are with me".:rofl: He was SO embarassed. He should have been.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Sicktomystomach said:


> Wanna hear a funny story? My husband and I were walking in the mall and this beautiful woman who almost had clothes on came walking by. My husband thinks he's an expert at not letting me see him look at other women. It's a quick glance out of the side of the eye then he looks straight ahead. I just look at him and roll my eyes. Anyway,this time,he did his "quick check" and didn't see a bench. Flipped right over it landing on his butt. I just kept walking dying laughing. He caught up with me and I said,"Now tell me you don't check out other women when you are with me".:rofl: He was SO embarassed. He should have been.


I think it is absolutely halarious too, but was you upset or not, after he gathered himself up off the floor. ?? Love the story! 

When I was in my late teens, walking down the street with my Mother, some guy whistled then BANG!!! he wrecked the car ! that was the most destructive oogling I ever got! Me & her didn't stick around we hiked it out of there, felt kinda bad for the guy! 

Someone ought to do a thread in the Men's Clubhouse with their stupidiest moments oogling a woman. Bet it would be quite entertaining. 

I laugh to this day -about my oldest son when he was about 12yrs old, we're at McDonalds, the girl he was in love with walked in called his name across the room, he rushed so fast to get to her to say Hi, he nearly knocked this old man down, bumping right into him. I thought it was rather cute myself, young love. BUt geeze, I had to teach him not to be so anxious!


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't care if my husband checks out other women. Just be discreet about it. I don't want it to be obvious and I certainly don't want to hear about it.


----------



## Ayrun (Jun 12, 2011)

Act aloof as hell and start checking out men.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

It's funny... I mind if I'm feeling he hasn't been attentive lately, and other times I just brush it off, or say something like, "She's cute", etc. 

Even when I've told my hubby it bothers me, he seems clueless as to why/how. According to him, if I were to check out other men it wouldn't bother him. ::sighs::


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I asked my husband last night.... if he ever restrains himself from looking at other women when I am in his presence , and told him I wanted the TRUTH, not sparing anything, reminding him he can say ANYTHING to me. He answers “oh yeah”. Tells me he would not want me to feel bad, or hurt me. He figures I might say something, feels I definitely would of IN THE PAST, before we were more "open" about these things. 

I am sure even now, I would say in a *teasing kind of way *...."I seen you checking out that hot broad over there", calling him a dirty old man , or a Rover' who knows what I might say - just to get his goat. I wouldn't be upset, I would be amused by it. I know I would have a little fun with it.  That's just me. 

I asked him another question ….Does it make HIM feel *guilty *for wanting to do that? (I was not trying to make him feel guilty either by asking this). He told me “No, because I don't want any of those woman". 

Later that night he added that he thinks it is “funny” that I look at other guys sometimes. LOVE his attitude & his confidence. And I told him I love that he is such a "DOG", especially for his age , so long as he only licks & bites ME, we are all GOOOOD.


----------



## kevint (Mar 14, 2009)

I think seeing an attractive woman and looking is just human nature.Just because a person looks doesn't mean he wants to go jump his/her bones.Tell me one woman that sees an attractive man and doesn't look?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

kevint said:


> I think seeing an attractive woman and looking is just human nature.Just because a person looks doesn't mean he wants to go jump his/her bones.Tell me one woman that sees an attractive man and doesn't look?


Here is your answers from many female TAM members >>>

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies...u-thinking-when-you-see-nice-looking-guy.html


And here is the guy's responses (which was 100% more controverisial in nature -just notice the length & arguing back & forth) >>> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/24519-way-men-really-think.html


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Here is your answers from many female TAM members >>>
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies...u-thinking-when-you-see-nice-looking-guy.html
> 
> ...


:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## Sicktomystomach (Aug 5, 2011)

No,I was not upset. He got what he deserved. lol The fact that I couldn't stop laughing everytime I looked at his fact didn't go over too well. I didn't care. It was hysterically funny and he made a fool out of himself. That will teach him to be disrespectful. lol Yea,right.



SimplyAmorous said:


> I think it is absolutely halarious too, but was you upset or not, after he gathered himself up off the floor. ?? Love the story!
> 
> When I was in my late teens, walking down the street with my Mother, some guy whistled then BANG!!! he wrecked the car ! that was the most destructive oogling I ever got! Me & her didn't stick around we hiked it out of there, felt kinda bad for the guy!
> 
> ...


----------



## Confused_and_bitter (Aug 6, 2011)

Early in our marriage in bothered me A LOT! but he would straight out jaw drop stop talking to me and stare at them all the time! I let him know how I felt and that it wasnt really the fact that he did it, it was more the way he did it that bothered me so since then we both point out different women to each other he told me just the other day that it wasn't as much fun because I knew he was doing it. LOL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## momof2bellas (Jun 27, 2011)

Syrum said:


> I think it's very disrespectful. I don't think he would like me to check out other men.


:iagree:


----------



## Undertheradar (May 11, 2011)

OH, and women never check out other men?

Next, you're gonna say you never pee in the shower.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Like it or not it's pretty rude.


----------

